# Spotted: Phoenix Arizona, abandoned in a parking lot!!



## easyrider (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## BADpolizei (Jul 17, 2006)

You know that's not a Murcielago right?


----------



## Brian Spillner (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (BADpolizei)*

ROFL.


----------



## TustinMKVTDi (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: (Brian Spillner)*

How long has it been there?


----------



## mba3866 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Spotted: Phoenix Arizona, abandoned in a parking lot!! (easyrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easyrider* »_









Hope it doesnt end up like that Ferrari, which got urinated on like that Ferrari on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x9q0tjtPZc


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

That's near Best Buy in Scottsdale.


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

Lamborghini + Abandoned= Drugs in the trunk!


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats where i left my car!


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Spotted: Phoenix Arizona, abandoned in a parking lot!! (easyrider)*

buyer beware.


----------



## VDub-bros93 (May 20, 2009)

So thats where my worse car went? [email protected] kids. LMFAO!


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

That is a Gallardo, aka not a Murcielago.


----------



## slaineone (Jul 17, 2009)

WOW


----------



## d-roll30471 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: (slaineone)*

I've seen quite a few murcielagos in person, but not one gallardo. Strange, isn't it.


----------



## forcedfedvw (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: (d-roll30471)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

